# Heaters is bigger better?



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

When it comes to aquarium heaters is bigger better?

i am thinking get one twice the size i need and it will only run have as much.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hey hillbilly homer,
this is a good question. Think it all depends on wattage. 
In my 65 I have just your average size heater, and it only comes on (automatically) at night because during the day it just stays that temp. constantly. 
So in conclusion I would say no.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

DutchMuch said:


> In my 65 I have just your average size heater,


Watt is average size?

Yes what i mean by bigger is higher wattage.

in my 30gal i have two heaters one 100w the other 50w. Both work but run non stop and the tank temperature never exceeds four degrees fahrenheit over ambient temperature.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you even need a heater? Read this article: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/whaddaya-mean-too-hot/

I don't have a heater in any of my 7 tanks. In the summer, we keep our thermostat at 78-79F, and the tank water averages about 76F. a little cooler in open-top tanks and a little warmer in tanks with hoods. In the winter the thermostat is set at 70-72F, and the tank water averages about 70F. I keep a variety of fish species, including some that are supposed to require higher temperatures, for example Boseman's rainbowfish. The fish slow down a little in the winter and don't usually breed much, but resume breeding when the water warms in the spring. Sounds like nature, doesn't it?

Heaters are the piece of aquarium equipment most likely to malfunction and kill your fish (CO2 systems are second). For safety, if you must use a heater, use TWO low wattage (for the tank size) heaters. This way if one of them goes insane and tries to cook your fish, it will take longer and give you more time to stop it.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

100w


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Michael good read.
Summer time ambient temperature in the room is 70-80F guppys dont mind that. the winter time it will get as low as 38-70F at the lower temps they go off food and drops stop. 
i also have the crypts and the other plants to think of.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Michael said:


> Do you even need a heater? Read this article: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/whaddaya-mean-too-hot/
> Heaters are the piece of aquarium equipment most likely to malfunction and kill your fish (CO2 systems are second). For safety, if you must use a heater, use TWO low wattage (for the tank size) heaters. This way if one of them goes insane and tries to cook your fish, it will take longer and give you mores time to stop it.


Heater is one equipment that more is not better. The first malfunction of a heater is the thermostat that gets stuck and won't turn off which can cook your plant and fish if is oversized. Pick one that is rated to raise no more than 5 to 10 degree above your lowest room temperature. Two half wattage heaters for one is a good safety idea, but if one fails, replace both as if they were your car headlight.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suspect the most wearing on a heater is starting and stopping. Those actions mean "switches" operate, and those are mechanical, thus subject to wear. Based on that I always prefer a heater with just enough power to maintain the temperature when my room temperature is at its lowest. Ideally this heater will stay on for long periods of time and never cycle back an forth anytime. Above all else I want to avoid cooking my aquarium occupants!


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank You all.


----------



## Mystery Roach (Jul 10, 2017)

Back when I had a 90 gallon tank, I had purchased a rather expensive temperature controller to control my two heaters. It had a nifty looking red LED numeric display.

I set both heaters a couple of degrees over my desired tank temperature. The second heater gave me backup in case one of the two heaters failed, and the temperature controller maintained a consistent temperature with presumably less variance than the heaters themselves could have done. 

I calibrated the tank temperature by using a scientific grade foot long mercury thermometer I had purchased.

That setup provided both redundancy, as well as failsafe from a stuck-on heater condition. I wound up selling all my stuff, but at the time that was a nice setup. That was way back in the 80's.

~Roach


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

Big is never good for my heaters as I have lost way too many tanks to sticking heaters. I will never run without a temperature controller as a safety to cut the power to a bad heater. If DIY is good fro you, try one of the $10-15 temp controllers off the E-bay. But if a bit more money for less work, go for one of the Inkbird controllers. 
Into mechanics? Don't put a 390 engine in a go-cart! It sounds good but doesn't work very well. The two heaters mentioned should do for that size so I might look for ways to keep the heat I am putting in. Maybe cover the tank or cut evaporation?


----------

